# A rider felt uncomfortable with my driving speed



## Glock19 (May 30, 2017)

This morning I woke up and saw a message from Uber support, "One of your riders let us know that they felt uncomfortable with your driving speed on a recent trip."

The message also says that "serious or repeated claims of poor, unsafe, or distracted driving can result in permanent deactivation of a partner's account."

At end, the message says with a green block "No response needed."

So if no response is needed, it equates to executing drivers without a trial. Don't you feel so?

A while back somebody complained that I was talking on my phone while driving and that rider also felt "uncomfortable" with my driving. I asked Uber to give me date/time of the trip so I pull out video and audio recording of the trip. They did not provide that info but the claim does count toward deactivation. That makes Uber worse than TLC hearing.

Here's my side of the situations. I'm probably the slowest driver (by nature) in New York. Talking while driving distracts me, so I'm never on the phone during the trips.

Since FHV is a minimum wage job, I obey traffic regulations because NYPD is looking for business (to issue traffic violation tickets) and TLC dogs are out there to issue summonses with no mercy. 

I have been driving with Uber for 1.5 years. There have been two false claims against me of unsafe driving. If I pick up another miserable rider, I'm off the platform permanently. That's what happened to my friend a year ago. He was permanently deactivated for "dangerous driving."


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Glock19 said:


> This morning I woke up and saw a message from Uber support, "One of your riders let us know that they felt uncomfortable with your driving speed on a recent trip."
> 
> The message also says that "serious or repeated claims of poor, unsafe, or distracted driving can result in permanent deactivation of a partner's account."
> 
> ...


You have admitted to being a slow driver. Thus, deactivation is inevitable. Speed up, move over or get off the road.


----------



## Glock19 (May 30, 2017)

Ribak said:


> You have admitted to being a slow driver. Thus, deactivation is inevitable. Speed up, move over or get off the road.


that's a stupid reply


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Glock19 said:


> that's a stupid reply


Driving slow is unsafe. My reply was spot on.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

The only thing I can say is start looking for a new line of work before you get deactivated if you don't have one already


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Glock19 said:


> So if no response is needed, it equates to executing drivers without a trial. Don't you feel so?


All companies do this.
They already know you're going to deny it.
No different than the commercial vehicles you see on the road with a "how's my driving?" sticker.

When they get calls, the driver denies it.
But if they get enough calls on the same driver, he's done.

Uber is no different.

As has already been said, speed up. No one wants to be in a slow vehicle.
That would make me uncomfortable also.


----------



## UberLady10001 (Nov 4, 2017)

I got a safety flag from a passenger last week because 1. I pulled over next to the curb out of traffic. 2. The customer would have had to scoot over two feet to get out safely on the sidewalk. 3. She wanted me to drive around the block so she could get out on the other side.
"Great. I have to get hit by traffic!"
https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-was-flagged-for-unsafe-driving.263227/


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I feel more at risk of an accident when I encountered slower vehicle's while doing rideshare....espically on busy roads and highways and I'm behind them.....causes lane changes abruptly by many drivers. Also angry bumper riders and possible hard braking affecting vehicle's straight behind slow poke.


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

UberLady10001 said:


> I got a safety flag from a passenger last week because 1. I pulled over next to the curb out of traffic. 2. The customer would have had to scoot over two feet to get out safely on the sidewalk. 3. She wanted me to drive around the block so she could get out on the other side.
> "Great. I have to get hit by traffic!"
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-was-flagged-for-unsafe-driving.263227/


Rule 1 : Pax presents any kind of difficulty at all during pickup, cancel and get out. Avoid conflict and a certain low rating and possibly fireable complaint.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Drive really slow so they’re late to work


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

There is a study shows that going a little over the speed limit seems to be the sweet spot for "safety" on the road. Driving either too slow or too fast and you are more than likely to end up in an accident. 

Admitting "I'm probably the slowest driver (by nature) in New York" is basically saying you are one of the greatest road hazards. Driving too slow is not safe! You either have to change your driving habit (Which I know is difficult to do overnight) or you might want to consider a different line of work because the next report which will get you deactivated is right around the corner.

I usually go by speed limits and drive in the right / middle lane on the freeway when there is pax in my car because I don't give a damn, And I haven't got a single report since.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

There is this misconception that slow=safe with some drivers, both professionally and not. The best speed to drive is to maintain the speed with the general flow of traffic around you. 

If other drivers are blaring their horns at you, giving you the finger, and speeding past you because you’re driving half the speed of everyone else while you carry on apparently oblivious, how do you think your rider feels?

I don’t know if that’s the exact case here, but just my opinion of slow drivers. It’s a pet peeve of mine to get on the highway (speed limit 70) behind someone chugging along at 30 down the on ramp until the very end.


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

Ribak said:


> Driving slow is unsafe. My reply was spot on.


Statistically driving 5 miles under the speed limit compared to 5 miles over the speed limit is actually less safe


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

RynoHawk said:


> There is this misconception that slow=safe with some drivers, both professionally and not. The best speed to drive is to maintain the speed with the general flow of traffic around you.
> 
> If other drivers are blaring their horns at you, giving you the finger, and speeding past you because you're driving half the speed of everyone else while you carry on apparently oblivious, how do you think your rider feels?
> 
> I don't know if that's the exact case here, but just my opinion of slow drivers. It's a pet peeve of mine to get on the highway (speed limit 70) behind someone chugging along at 30 down the on ramp until the very end.


Shortly before I started driving for Uber, I got pulled over going 85 mph in a 50 mph Zone on the parkway, by a trooper. One of those ghost cars they have driving with Pennsylvania plates. I was going with the flow of traffic. I wasn't the fastest one out there, either. I was just the one who ended up being directly in front of him. The conversation went like this:

ST: "Did you know you were going 85 in a 50?"

Me: " to be honest officer, not really. I was just going with the flow of traffic."

ST: "Yeah, that's true. You were. But did you see how everyone slowed down when I pulled you over? You have any points on here (holds up my license)? Any warrants?"

Me: "No. Not that I know of, anyway."

He leaves to run my paperwork and comes back

ST: "You not only have no points on your license, but you NEVER have! Nice. I'm not going to give you your first. Just slow down a bit, OK?"

Me: "Yes, Sir. Thank you. You be safe!"


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Shortly before I started driving for Uber, I got pulled over going 85 mph in a 50 mph Zone on the parkway, by a trooper. One of those ghost cars they have driving with Pennsylvania plates. I was going with the flow of traffic. I wasn't the fastest one out there, either. I was just the one who ended up being directly in front of him. The conversation went like this:
> 
> ST: "Did you know you were going 85 in a 50?"
> 
> ...


I won't fault anyone going at least the speed limit. But 10-15 under at highway speeds to me is unsafe, especially any lane other than the far right lane. However, 35 over the speed limit sounds excessive. 10 miles over is generally all I will do, even if most are going faster, but that is rare that the flow is going that fast.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Shortly before I started driving for Uber, I got pulled over going 85 mph in a 50 mph Zone on the parkway, by a trooper. One of those ghost cars they have driving with Pennsylvania plates. I was going with the flow of traffic. I wasn't the fastest one out there, either. I was just the one who ended up being directly in front of him. The conversation went like this:
> 
> ST: "Did you know you were going 85 in a 50?"
> 
> ...


Obviously the ST will not say "great job going with the flow of traffic." Cars we're moving just fine. The cops need to move on and go after the real criminals.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

RynoHawk said:


> I won't fault anyone going at least the speed limit. But 10-15 under at highway speeds to me is unsafe, especially any lane other than the far right lane. However, 35 over the speed limit sounds excessive. 10 miles over is generally all I will do, even if most are going faster, but that is rare that the flow is going that fast.


I'm from Northern NJ. We're always in a hurry here. I think it's the proximity to NYC.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Glock19 said:


> This morning I woke up and saw a message from Uber support, "One of your riders let us know that they felt uncomfortable with your driving speed on a recent trip."
> 
> The message also says that "serious or repeated claims of poor, unsafe, or distracted driving can result in permanent deactivation of a partner's account."
> 
> ...


What makes you think this isn't a false claim - someththing designed to get a free ride credit? If Uber terminates you without proof (video), it's heresay, and their actions are liable. As for what that liability is, it's up to you to pursue.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Do the speed limit. That's it.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

SuzeCB said:


> Shortly before I started driving for Uber, I got pulled over going 85 mph in a 50 mph Zone on the parkway, by a trooper. One of those ghost cars they have driving with Pennsylvania plates. I was going with the flow of traffic. I wasn't the fastest one out there, either. I was just the one who ended up being directly in front of him. The conversation went like this:
> 
> ST: "Did you know you were going 85 in a 50?"
> 
> ...


Perfectly executed popo stop...8>)

Rakos


----------



## RiderOnTheStorm (Mar 17, 2017)

RynoHawk said:


> It's a pet peeve of mine to get on the highway (speed limit 70) behind someone chugging along at 30 down the on ramp until the very end.


You mean the ramp that says SPEED LIMIT 25, right?

I suggest you learn how to drive, specifically what an acceleration lane is, and how to merge. You can hire a service to properly train you. You might also want some anger management classes.

Watch now for the infuriated defensive response.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

RiderOnTheStorm said:


> Watch now for the infuriated defensive response.


You're just a smart one aren't you? 
Push someones buttons and end with a comment like that.

There's a reason why you can't even average 1 like per message you post.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

RiderOnTheStorm said:


> Watch now for the infuriated defensive response.


Lol.


----------



## Uber/Lyft Concierge (Nov 28, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Shortly before I started driving for Uber, I got pulled over going 85 mph in a 50 mph Zone on the parkway, by a trooper. One of those ghost cars they have driving with Pennsylvania plates. I was going with the flow of traffic. I wasn't the fastest one out there, either. I was just the one who ended up being directly in front of him. The conversation went like this:
> 
> ST: "Did you know you were going 85 in a 50?"
> 
> ...


It helps to be pretty huh? I would get a ticket for sure. )


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Uber/Lyft Concierge said:


> It helps to be pretty huh? I would get a ticket for sure. )


May have also been the cleavage I flashed while getting my wallet out of my bra....


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Glock19 said:


> Here's my side of the situations. I'm probably the slowest driver (by nature) in New York. Talking while driving distracts me, so I'm never on the phone during the trips.


Uh... I'm sure it has been pointed out, probably multiple times I did not read the replies, but this is your problem.

Put your big boy pants on, eat some Wheaties and KEEP UP WITH TRAFFIC!


----------



## Uber/Lyft Concierge (Nov 28, 2017)

Pics or it didn't happen! Rofl, jk, dm those to me.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Oneof my team showed up last week...

Sporting a warning ticket..

I got one for 70 in a 55 (passing)...

She had one for 125mph in a 70(freeway)..

I was flummoxed...8>O

How does this happen...???

Rakos


----------



## Andocrates (Jun 8, 2018)

Glock19 said:


> that's a stupid reply


That was a stupid reply but you met it with a brilliant riposte.


----------

